# rabbit collection



## magic_girl (Mar 9, 2009)

hi i wanted what kind of rabbit collection nicknack figurines dose anyone collect 







gray bunny































well thats all i have what kind of rabbit collection you got please post some picture's thank you


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 9, 2009)

Love your bunny collection! I'll have to go through my Photobucket and find the pics I have of my bunny stuff.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 10, 2009)

i love the wooden one's and the brown one with the two little bunnies


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of my Rabbit collection is of beanie baby's. But I do have a few figurines. I will have to find them and take photo's.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 10, 2009)

I will have to take pictures of mine tomorrow :biggrin2:! I need to get a shelf for in the bunny room because I have just been using the window sill, but I have run out of space!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is some of my stuff:


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 10, 2009)

i love see all you bunny people collection's


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

This Pebbles with her figurine made by Tundrakatiebean.








This is what I use for my Wallpaper.


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 10, 2009)

awwwwwwww cute


----------



## BethM (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, so I can't stand clutter, and I hate dusting, so I strive to keep nick-nack sort of things to a minimum. 
I do have a few rabbit figurines, though. I organized them in a nice wall display in January.


Japanese tea light holder on top. Inside the cube is a Japanese figurine wishing good luck in love.






On top are Japanese figurines wishing good luck for various things. I think one is for Health, one is for Wealth, and one is for...I can't remember right now. Maybe general Good Fortune.
In the cube is a set of 3 bunnies from Finland. 





On top is a Japanese figurine wishing good luck for family. (See the two tiny baby bunnies on the moon!)
Inside is a set of 3 terra cotta bunnies my SIL gave me for Christmas.






The whole display. This is in my dining room, above the table. I wish my walls were a different color than white, so they would show up better on the wall.






This little guy sits on the base of my computer monitor. Sorry about the weird lighting. He's ceramic, and also a bell! I got him in Japan Town in San Francisco. They had figures for each of the 12 Chinese Zodiac animals; I am Year of the Rabbit. (I got a Monkey one for my husband, his sign!)


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 11, 2009)

it's getting worse! if it's got a rabbit on it and i see it i have to have it. luckily i live in the sticks so dont get to go near too many shops:cry1:nice to see other collections tho, especially on this dull damp morning


----------



## Saffy (Mar 11, 2009)

I went in a local Antique shop this morning and they have a load of rabbit figures from way back .. not sure what "make" they are though. Must look on the internet!


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2009)

Awrrh this is my favourite!*

slavetoabunny wrote: *


>


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 11, 2009)

i just knew someone somewhere was having fun whilst i was mucking out the hutches:yuck


----------



## irishlops (Mar 11, 2009)

seen this online. i like it.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 21, 2009)

Does anyone collect Bunnykins figures? The antique shop in Matlock has some really old ones ...


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

*magic_girl wrote: *


> hi i wanted what kind of rabbit collection nicknack figurines dose anyone collect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what brand are thease? they would look so neet in my bunn garden!


----------



## BethM (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, so in my first post I mentioned how I hate clutter and try to avoid nick nack sort of things. Well, that doesn't always work. 
I went over to World Market today to check out their Easter stuff, and wasn't very impressed. (Got a few food items, though.) About a block down the street is a HUGE locally owned kitchen supply store, so I went in there, too. And got this:






It's a plate/dish. I have no idea where to put it or what to do with it, at this point. I briefly thought of getting a plate hanger and putting it on the wall, but my walls are white and it would barely show. No free table space for it, either. (I do stick to as little furniture as possible.) But it was less than $10, and the only one they had on display, so I couldn't pass it up!!


My question is: How does everyone keep their stuff clean? I mean, my apartment is sooooooo dusty. I will dust really well, but then the entire house is *coated* with dust in a week. Thick enough to see, everywhere. I run a HEPA filter in the living room next to the bunny area, and I vacuum with a Dyson. How can I reduce the dust? I feel disgusting looking around right now. 
But I see photos and go to other people's houses, and there's no dust or very little, and I'm pretty sure not everyone spends hours dusting all the time. (I've got a 2-bedroom apartment, and it could easily take 2-3 hours to dust, and that's not getting everything, and then it's just coated again in a week.) 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

i like it!


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

lover_of_lopz it's called www.CountryDoor.com and they have more bunnies


----------

